# Pyramid Head Costume



## astrangeone (Dec 10, 2009)

Helm is made out of cardboard and lots of paint.  Joints are done with magic foam, and edges are done with more cardboard.  Window is made out of anti-slip plastic drawer sheets.  Paint was adulterated with a lot of baking soda to get it to have texture.

Rest of costume is a modified tee shirt (sleeveless) and apron was homemade.  Two types of fake blood - corn syrup and food coloring, and black and red acrylic paint mixed together.


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2009)

Lol, that's a really unique costume.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 10, 2009)

really very late, but could also be used as a christmas dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



looks fine


----------



## driverzx (Dec 10, 2009)

He/she sure as hell is fat.


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 10, 2009)

driverzx said:
			
		

> He/she sure as hell is fat.



Yes, I am.  And I'm crossplaying in that photo - very proud of it, some guy thought I was a guy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was a bitch to wear - way too cold!


----------

